# Find the AirPort base station IP?



## Lars K (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi!
I need to find the IP adress of our Airport Extreme Base Station. We have a router who gives out Ip adresses (10.0.0.xx), and I don't know how to find the airport-adress

Thanks!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 9, 2005)

If you use the Airport Admin Utility, then you should be able to find the Airport Extreme's IP address:

http://www.uic.edu/depts/accc/network/wireless/appleairportbase.html


----------



## Lars K (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi!
Thank's for answering!
My problem is that the base station isn't shown in the utility, and therefore I thought that a easy connection to the Base Station was to get it's IP adress


Thanks!


----------



## bobw (Apr 9, 2005)

The Network PreferencePane should show you the Base's IP.


----------



## Lars K (Apr 9, 2005)

The "network" thing in the control panel?
Where can I find it inside there?


----------



## bobw (Apr 9, 2005)

System Preferences > Network
under the TCP/IP tab


----------



## Lars K (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi!
Under the TCP/IP tab (on the airport-connection) it just stands the IP of tis computer, not the Airport Base. I can find the Airport ID, but not the IP...


----------



## bobw (Apr 10, 2005)

AirPort Extreme Base Station

 When this base station has an issue, all the lights flash at once. Learn how to reset the AirPort Extreme Base Station. 

 If you cannot connect to the base station with AirPort Admin Utility after a forced reload, connect to the base station with any Ethernet cable (crossover or patch type), and manually configure the client computer with this IP information:

 IP address: 192.42.249.15 
 Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0 
 Router: 192.42.249.13


----------



## Go3iverson (Apr 10, 2005)

You could use ipconfig to get some info on your network.

For example:

ipconfig getpacket en1 | grep server_identifier

Will return my router info, since my router is providing DHCP, etc info.


----------

